# Re: FF Summer Party (Essex) – Adults only - Part Four



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*26 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Off dress hunting today fellow partiers !!!!

Right what is it black and white, black and white..............................  

Hope I am lucky today 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Me too Jo   hope you have better luck today  

Love the dancing smilies  

Kim xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well everyone, got 3 dress !!! all balck mind you, no white in them at all.
Might have to wear white knickers under it, just to get the black and white dress code     NOT !!!!

Hope you had some luck Kimmy 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

No luck for me  

knickers  what are they?   we dont wear those in Essex    

Kim xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ kimmy

Now im worried !!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

That makes two of us Olive    

I must go shopping next week........

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thing is i have met some of them before


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

@ Kimmy

I am shocked   , nah I am not really, I thought I ought to wear some as it was a special night  , but now..............................   

Love Jo
x x x 

Oh and only .............................


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*25 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH 
Hazel and dh

52 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
If you want to bring a friend instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
£25 a ticket (includes a meal and disco)
Black and White dress code

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*24 days until party night!!*​


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

HOW MANY DAYS JO ?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*22 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks
Hazel and dh  received with thanks

52 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*20 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

and I think I have found a dress !!!! ( although it is all black , but hey I have one , and still have 3 to choose from, but.........................

If I look silly I can blame Kim as I am taking them down to show here and she is gonna let me know which one she thinks, so I can blame Kim if I look stupid  

So looking forward to a good night out, think it is needed, big time 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

You're all MAD!   

Can't wait to meet you all for real!

Cathy


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Only three more shopping weekends to get something to wear.........

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

omg - is there really only 3 shopping weekends to go, and one of them im booked up for  
I have nothing to wear, at this rate I may well be wearing a bin bag with a white ribbon tied round it. I best get my  in gear and find something.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

KAREN      Thats what I was wearing!!!! 

Kim x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well girls, I you better not fight over who is wearing the thick bin liner or the thin see through one   

Kim has choosen the dress I will be wearing  , she choose the one I liked and not the one Paul liked as much, but I didn't influence her, honest 

















































*19 days until party night!!*​
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jo your dance man is great, where on earth did you find him


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Kas 

thats nothing, I have all the weekends booked up, am having to sneak in shopping while I can  

Am going to the hairdressers next weekend, so will be spending the morning trawling round Brighton while I am there  

Then Dydie and I are meeting in Winchester the weekend after, may have to drag her round the shops after lunch  

Woohoo      party time soon

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Right, outfit is sorted   (although have cheated as it has an itsy bitsy teeny weenie bit of pink in   (you wont even notice after a few sherbets   )  

Happy Hunting ladies!

Is anyone elses DH worrying about what to wear   honestly

Kim xxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Kim - sorry, but a little bit of pink really is not on, you will have to go out and find something pure white or black   (only joking), its not fair your are sorted.  Ive trawled round Bluewater today and nowt    Did get an earbashing from Andy for being too fussy , but then he was also moaning about what he is going to wear 

At this rate I WILL be wearing that bin bag - the thick one mind    Mind you I did see a nice little designer number on Ebay last night for £15 quid, might just have to have another look.

Happy outfit hunting everyone


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am sorted Yippeeeeee   I think............ 

Mt Dp is also moaning about what to wear.... he doesnt want to wear black trousers and white shirt and look like a waiter he says  

The men seem to be worse than us women  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh dear now i really do have to think about it as on holiday next week  not my dh worrying as he not coming as he is away but my sil is and shes just as bad  

I have ordered something but not sure if its gonna arrive in time!! so bin bag looking more and more appealing!! 
How about we all go in them 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nooooooooooo My DP will go mad I spent money on clothes and am going in a bin bag   

Spose I could hide the clothes in the back of wardrobe  

Get shopping girl!!

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

you have given me an idea debs! ......................... look in back of wardrobe for clothes that i have hidden away from dh and forgotten about


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Olive 

I found what i'm wearing yesterday when Joe dragged Jo up to his bedroom to play. Had forgotten all about it.

Kimmy  I have Black and blue with sparkly bits so dont worry about your pink.
Paul also doesnt want to wear white shirt and Black trousers so can the fellas where what they want as long as its smart?

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim your dress is lovely , it will look lovely on the new slim Kim  

Not sure if Paul knows what he is wearing yet , will have to find something for him 

Well done to everyone that has found sometrhing to wear, even if it is a dustbin liner  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

today realised not long to go and got my usual oh no im  meeting new people head on  
I always get like that in big new groups , some of you know what i did at stratford ( hid in a tree )


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Olive

You know Mel & Tony, Paul & myself, Jo & Paul, Jax & Mark your SIL to name but a few. So we can meet the new people together. Come on chill out i dont want to find you hiding behind a plant this time. 

Love KIm x  xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Olive if we see a tree with a binbag on then we know Olive must be in the house  

So looking forward to seeing you again  .

I think we are all meeting new people for the first time, which is brilliant, so looking forward to people I have never even spoken too 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*17 days until party night!!*​
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Well I finally found a dress but still not sure about it  
I might have to go with everyone else and wear a bin bag instead  
You will find me hiding behind the tree with olive 
Dydie xx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

errrrrrrrrr I may have missed it somewhere, but I was looking on the admittance sheet that Mel sent me last night and it doesn't say what time the party starts , only I need to sort out sitter for Callum and of course I don't want to be late and miss the grub  

Found a lovely top this morning, but guess what?? only had it in a size 8 - story of my life, find something I really like and they don't have my size  and I really really really liked it    .  Oh well, have to hunt round somemore, although all these people find things in their wardrobe has given me an idea.


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

My DH isn't at all worried what hes wearing.... which is worrying cos he doesn't have anything black & white!    

He is going to a fancy dress party the week before as the Mad Hatter. Perhaps he thinks he can reuse the outfit!   . 

I'm NOT coming as Alice in Wonderland!

Cathy


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Kas 
I know the feeling I too found the perfect dress it was black with a white pleated fish tail on the back
it would have been just right for the theme but was only in size 8 & 10   
I could have fitted one leg in it I suppose    
Dydie xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Ive still got to find my dress


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Now I am sure more people would pay to see that


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Fidget said:


> Now I am sure more people would pay to see that


And many people would use it as a photo opportunity too


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Tony
If you can fit into a size 8-10 I will go back and get that great dress I saw for you  
Maybe all the men could go in drag   
Dydie xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Dydie what a fab idea


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have finally found a top just the bottom half to worry about now  could make black binliner trousers i guess 

Tony look forward to seeing you getting your legs out in a dress


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Tony in a dress, god the mind boggles    

Olive, glad you have found a top, I am sure binbag trousers are in at the mo, can't wait to see you again.

So looking forward to this !!!!

anyway............................................


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*15 days until party night!!*​
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wow only 15 days to go!!!! blimey and im away for 7 of them! cant wait ! told my mum i need to go shopping in france for trousers if not im in binbags and she wouldnt want me going out in that


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks
Hazel and dh  received with thanks

50 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
If you want to bring a friend instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
£25 a ticket (includes a meal and disco)
Black and White dress code

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Reeeeeaaaaalllly looking forward to this now  

But what time is it please?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry about the delay in times  

If people could arrive for 7.30pm please  

The meal starts at 8pm for late comers (Jax)  

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

P.S - If i could have final numbers for people by next Friday that would be great


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

how many days guys


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Do I have a reputation for being late    

I will still be teaching at 8pm   ooops best get my sis on the   and sweet talk her a bit  

Thanks for the reminder Mel 

See you all soon
Loadsa love
Jax
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Mel and Tony.

Am i too late to add a friend...she's going through fertility tx but is not a member of FF (even though she peeps a bit!!)

Please can you let me know 

Thanks
Starr xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sent you an IM Starr - of course that is ok  

Mel
x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

*11 days until party night!!*​
Sees you all soon
love Jax
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr and Alison  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks
Hazel and dh  received with thanks
HollyC and dh

53 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

not long to go! yey!!

Have persuaded my mum to take me shopping while im here in france as i love the clothes , so i used the party as in excuse as need something black and white  
How many days?


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

It's still 11 days to go Olive 

but it could well change tomorrow      

Hope you find something in France 

See you soon
Loadsa love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

I have finally found an outfit - whoooooooaaaaaaaa   , and I was stock piling bin bags just in case, so won't be needing those now   Olive I really hope you find something in France, Im sure you will, afterall its the top place to go for fashion and their stuff is lovely.  

Only problem now is dh  still trying to persuade him to wear black and whilte, let along go out and find something 

Can't wait to see everyone.
Love Karen X


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

wow cant believe its only few weeks now,cant wait to meet u all,bit nervous as not met any of you yet...but looking forward to it...  well we got black and white,,,dont do dresses though...lol..only me wedding one for 21st september.....


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Not long to go at all now everyone.

Lilac - dont worry we dont all know every single person that is going to the party and i dont do dresses either  

As for hubbys and black and white - should we let them get away with wearing other colours as we dont want to be asking them all night 'where is our dinner', mistaking them all for waiters  

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
*It's still not too late to join us all - i need final numbers by this Friday though please 

If you want to bring a friend/sister/relative etc instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
£25 a ticket (this is for your meal and disco only)
Black and White dress code (bit lenient for the men)

To arrive for 7.30pm - meal is at 8pm

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*11 days until party night!!*​


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Mel,

My Dh was all for dusting down the DJ, but I've put him off the idea. I told him people would keep trying to order food off him. 

Also, that DJ always seems to have a strange effect on his legs whenever he wears it and i don't want people thinking he's out of control as standard!

Looking forward to seeing you all. Having just spent the weekend from hell surrounded by all my old friends playing mummies and daddies, I can't wait to spend some time with people who don't need to go to bed at 10pm!

Much love to all

Cathy


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

What do you mean Cathy?? I cant go to bed at 10? (normal bed time is 9)
   

I will have to remember to bring match sticks for my eyes  

I am so looking forward to it.. even DP admitted he is looking forward to meeting other guys in a similar situation bless him!

partytime creeps ever closer woohooooooooooooooooo

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

actually Debs, don't ask DH cos he'll tell you I'm always asleep on the sofa by 9.15pm!   You can almost set your watch by me! 

I'll just have to keep boogeying - you can't fall asleep when you're boogeying  - can you?  

Cathy


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dont worry Cathy i will prop you up hun  - meanwhile a chair or the bar will be propping me up  

Mel


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
*It's still not too late to join us all - i need final numbers by this Friday though please 

If you want to bring a friend/sister/relative etc instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
£25 a ticket (this is for your meal and disco only)
Black and White dress code (bit lenient for the men)

To arrive for 7.30pm - meal is at 8pm

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*10 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Here is the menu again for those who missed it.

If any of you cannot eat any of the scrummy stuff that is on themenu or need a special diet can you please let me know before Friday  

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr and Alison  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks
Hazel and dh  received with thanks

51 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Just to let you all know that I will have a supply of Orange Ribbons with me on the night. They are £2 each, with half of the money from the sale of each going to charity.

Jo x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Im getting excited now - picked up some bits to do with the party - dont worry i am not making you all dress up or anything - they are pretty things  just got to pick the rest of the pretty things up from my little helper and her little helper 

Mel
x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh are they pretty shiny things?? I love shiny things


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well went shopping today with mum in  france and got my shoes for the party! although dh said he wondered why i couldnt find a pair to wear out of my 103 pairs i already have! Men  they just dont get it do they 

Not long now! sparkly things ? lovely


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwww pretty things - I love pretty things   

Not long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone nervous? - I think i know what i'm wearing but will probably change my mind   And Carl hasnt even thought about it    typical man!!! and i REFUSE to organise his wardrobe aswell as mine!!!   Did we decide that DH's can go in other colours or is it still B&W ? 

Olive - 103 pairs is that all!   you must let DH buy you some more  

Kim xxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

103 pairs of shoes Olive    I thought I was bad  and I only have about 20 pairs of which I probably only wear 6 

Kimmy, same problem here with Andy.  He will be as happy as larry if he can wear "colours" 

Im intrigued now by talk of "pretty things"

Are we having Balloons      I love them


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Can i have the final numbers please today - if you are thinking of coming please do, you wont regret it  today is the last day to let me know though*​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr and Alison  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks
Hazel and dh  received with thanks
dan and anna  received with thanks
HollyC and dh

55 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*7 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Final numbers are in *​
*It's still not too late to join us all though as i can give them late comers if need be 

If you want to bring a friend/sister/relative etc instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
£25 a ticket (this is for your meal and disco only)
Black and White dress code (bit lenient for the men)

To arrive for 7.30pm - meal is at 8pm

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*6 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*5 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wow only 5 days to go!! and only 2 work days for me yey!!


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

And I have FINALLY found something to wear!!!

jo x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well done Shupa  , so no bin bags then  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hee hee! No bin bag big enough for me at the moment Jo!    Despite having looked in some fab maternity shops in Brisbane a couple of weeks ago, I finally settled on a Blooming Marvellous number! DH is wondering how dressy he has to be though...

Jo x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

He could always wear a bin bag


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww no bin bags  was looking forward to the bin bag creations 

how many days now


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*4 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Its getting closer and closer           

















































*3 days until party night!!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well I have my handbag ready  , and my white stillettos   .

I am so excited about this meet, and also a lickle nervous as there are so many I haven't met yet  .

It is like going to a big meet up for the first time, and as you all know that feeling you know what I am going on about.

I think this is going to be such a brilliant night, the dance floor is going to be alive !!!!!!

So looking forward to it    

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Got my bin bag cleaned today so i'm ready too.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I'm so envious - still racking my brains to try and suss a way of me making it - problem though, even if I do get a certain little man sorted, I haven't got an outfit, so would definately need the bin bag!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sue it would lovely to see you !!!  , and me thinks you would look great in a  bin bag, you will look terrific in anything 

x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*2 days until party night!!*​
Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwww Sue wish you could make it - would be lovely to see you 

Mel
x x


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Well after finally going out to buy a new dress, sleeveless I might add, I managed to get sunburned across my shoulders and the top of my back on Monday  
Apart from the fact that it REALLY hurts, I am hoping the redness will go in time for Friday...   Otherwise I will be following my own personal dress code for the night!!!

Jo x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Sue

Great if you can make it. It would be lovely to see you again and then we could talk without running after our little men. 

Shupa  I have 2 white marks but hoping straps will cover them. 

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't panic girls - as a keen gardener who's wearing a halter neck I know where you're coming from. I look like I've got screw on arms!

Just hoping the mirror ball will fool the eye!!

Big   from a very excited Cathy!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us this Friday 

Tony,
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Absolutly gutted that I can't make it. I have my 3 month old niece coming to say  . Oh well next time......

 Debs


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Damn....Im gutted that I cant make it either....

Am off to a "mosters Ball" at Herts county showground as part of the VW themed weekends we attend.....and tagging along will be my bottle of Pimms!...  

p.s Debs go get blowing will you!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Any of you bubble mad ladies should come then you can get your revenge on Tony.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lol Kim some people have already tried to recruit me to do some Tony  

I am waiting for th emoney to hit the bank first though


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Nah Fidget tell them to come  and do it themselves.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

What i want to know is, why has Tony got SO many bubbles!!! 

Jo x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lol Jo that has to be a club motto


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm so excited, and i just cant hide it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Woo Hoo !!!!!!

Bit peed though, just found out i have to work the next day  

Kim xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

So has paul Kim. He has to be up at 5.30

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

ps - I have lots of bubbles !!!!!


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes I noticed that Kimmy!!! You in cahoots with Tony then

Jo x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh yes Kim and what did you do to get that many bubbles


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Kimmy....

please tell us your secret...us bubble ****s are waiting to know!!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr and Alison  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks
Hazel and dh  received with thanks
dan and anna  received with thanks

53 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

oh me and fiance getting very nervouse,not met any of u yet.....u all seem to know each other so well.....im sure once we get drink in us we will be ok...lol ...oh im good at all the party songs if that any good!!!!       ..lol u know macarana.saturday nite....cant wait to meet u all...love sue and si xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Sue and Si,

Dont worry I have only met one person whose going to the party so your not alone Hun    I am sure they are all lovely people(gotta be worth some   surely??)

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

only 2 more days !!! wow

well you will be a able to tell which one i am as i will be the shy and quiet one sitting in the corner


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

There are no plant pots for you to hide behind though Olive


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

really oh no   will have to bring my own


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

at Olive and bringing your plant.  All I can picture is Bill and Ben the flowerpot men   

Tony, if I were you I would go in disguise, too many people ranting about bubbles and waving clubs about 

Really really looking forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new faces.  Can you imagine how hot it would be if it was tonight, think we would all be dancing out in the grounds 

Love Karen


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

karen the thing is... at my first meet i really did hide behind a plant for over an hour  until people realised who i was ( my hair gave it away!! )


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Tomorrow Night is
Party Night!!*​


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

WOOHOOOO

 now the nerves are starting though


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

I hope that pictures will be available next week........particularly of Tony's beating for the bubblegate saga??


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok now i'm scared apart from my friend i haven't met anyone  

       

xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Starr - at least you've met your friend before!!  ( well i suppose you would have had to meet her before or she wouldn't be your friend would she? Duh!)

I only know DH and hes' been working late so much recently, I'm not sure what he looks like any more!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

You will all be fine. i promise none of us bites apart from Tony that is. Nothing to be scared of though. 

love Kimx  x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well sil just rang and i have to now go out shopping this afternoon as she still hasnt found anything to wear! did advise her that bin bags are acceptable


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Pootle - you not joining us then?

Tony


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yes pootle !!! well


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Ah what a shame, Tony's bubbles seem to have gone down rather drastically... 

Jo x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erm wot time does it all start tomorrow? me and dh will be coming round M25 in fri night traffic, suspect we will be on the late side of early but not sure wot time we're aiming for anyway 

lookin forward to it 

kj x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi yes i was wondering the same,what time does everything start,meetup and meal..thankyou...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

i think its 7.30 ! not long now


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

we are leaving early so we avoid the mad mutants rush hour  

Thankfully we are booked into the hotel so we can relax before hand


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

7.30pm everyone


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks mel!  have booked myself into a travellodge as gota mega bargain! and its only 5 miles away so can get taxi! leaving early as takes me ages to look even half respectable


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

anyone want me to bring some bubbles - I have a few potfulls here   

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Kas Blown you some bubbles hun  

OLIVE!!!!!!!!!! what have you done with your bubbles?? ?? ?? where they all gone??


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

fidget dont know someone has stolen them  maybe i was naughty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

another question..
did i see a while back that men dont have to do the black and white dress code or did i dream it - cant seem to find any evidence of it 

kj x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thats right kj it was decided that the men didnt have to strictly wear black & white. 

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya folks

Just popping in to say

Have a fab time everyone!!

Have a drink or two for me

am sure u will do

We will have a online party in chat !!

Emilyxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

My Puter is working again     it's just taken me half an hour to catch up on this thread alone, it will be years before I catch up with the rest of the site  

Anyway I can't wait to see you all later today I am sooo excited !
    
Dydie xxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohoooo Dydie      well done 

See you later on 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Have heaps of fun tonight, Paty Animals!

love
Dee
xxx

New home for your big night out ........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36115.new#new

Oh and don't forget to bring back loads of gossip!!!!


----------

